# plo



## chuckingstuff (Jul 11, 2000)

thinking of hiking out there tonight - anything biting out there? is the pier still in good shape? has anyone noticed any changes in the fishing landscape since isabel?

i'll post something tomorrow.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

A bunch of us attended the PLO cleanup late last year and the pier and causeway was fine. The road towards the point was closed off. Not much other info I can pass on to you. GL and let us know if the bite is on.


----------



## Flounda (Sep 9, 2001)

Just be careful with the ghosts, at night can be scary...Just ask any ranger....


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Flounda said:


> *Just be careful with the ghosts, at night can be scary...Just ask any ranger.... *


Haha, that's no joke. I've heard of a story from a family fishing friend. Needless to say, he does not fish that often after that event. Don't let that scare you though. I'm sure plenty of fish lurk the area as well.


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

ghosts?! i've been fishing plo for years now...talking about at least once a week, overnighters, 3 days the most and haven't seen one...not that i want to. i really haven't heard of any ghost stories at plo. heard it was some sort of prison in the civil war days or something...so you talking about "old" ghosts or what. haven't been to plo yet though, haven't heard much reports yet, but i'm ready to go soon anyways.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm surprised that you haven't heard the stories Fred. They are more camp stories than fishing stories but you always hear them pop up every once in a while. Next time we go and the action is slow, I'll tell you about it. Be warned though, you may never want to come back again HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!

P.S. found a link
http://www.dnr.state.md.us/naturalresource/fall2001/ghosts.html


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Holy Crap I didn't put that link there and for some reason I can't edit it out. Could it be?


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Anthony said:


> *Holy Crap I didn't put that link there and for some reason I can't edit it out. Could it be? *


 :jawdrop:


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

yeah yeah anthony,

i guess you also didn't type in the "P.S. found a link" portion....hahaha. no worries, i'll still be fishing plo.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I didn't read all of that cause it was so long, but I did a lot of research about Point Lookout a few years back. That state link only tells part of the story. As I recall, thousands of the confederate soldiers who were kept there as prisoners died due to disease that spread like wildfire. Just as it is today, the place was full of mosquitos, was very damp, and not a very sanitary place for prisoners.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

http://members.tripod.com/~PLPOW/plpow.htm
Prison conditions were deplorable. Rations were below minimal, causing scurvy and malnutrition. Prisoners ate rats and raw fish. It's recorded that one hungry Rebel devoured a raw seagull that had been washed ashore. Soap skim and trash peelings were often eaten when found. Lice, disease, and chronic diarrhea often resulted in an infectious death. Prisoners were deprived of adequate clothing, and often had no shoes in winter or, only one blanket among sixteen or more housed in old, worn, torn, discarded union sibley tents. In the winter of 1863, 9,000 prisoners were crowded into 980 tents. Even the Point's weather played havoc with the prisoners. Because of it's location, it's extremely cold with icy wind in the winter and a smoldering sun reflecting off the barren sand in summer was blinding. High water often flooded the tents in the camp area, resulting in knee deep mud. The undrained marshes bred mosquitoes. Malaria, typhoid fever and smallpox was common. The brackish water supply was contaminated by unsanitary camp conditions. There was a deadline about 10' from the approx. 14' wooden parapet wall. Anyone caught crossing this line, even to peek through the fence, was shot. Prisoners were also randomly shot during the night as they slept, or if they called out from pain.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I SEE DEAD PEOPLE


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Com'on guys, don't scare fish-on now. The only time you would see a ghost is when you're fishing late at night and quiet. You would see a person sitting on the rock and you talk to him and no reponse from him and look around and you don't see any other car but yours and you look back and the rock and nothing there, then you realize you just talking to yourself, and pack your gears and slam on the gas pedal so hard and kinda glance in you rear view mirror, maybe you catch a shadow, then really paranoid, then start looking at the backseat to see if anything back there. Other than that it's nice out there...


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Just got off the*

phone with fish on. Well we can lay to rest to stories of Croaker at PLO for now. He did say he got into some Stripers but no Croaker, guess we'll just have to wait for them to turn the corner. The river is starting to fill up with them.

He did mention that he saw a ghost thoe. Said it scared the heck out of him and that was it, he headed for home. I think he's been hang'in around to many Yardbirds! ....Tightlines


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

When you think you see stuff like that to me it means one thing, time to go get some sleep!!

Real life story though, I do know someone that was fishing off a sandbar, at night, near the deep channel when a dolphin surfaced within a few yards. Now that in the peaceful quite of the night will really make you soil your waders!!


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

Crawfish man, that's just wrong to say stuff like that  but in truth, that's basically what happened to someone I knew. He was fishing at the point during a weekday when noone else was around in the early AM. His family was sleeping in the car and he witness a figure floating towards him from the rocks. He was so scared he ran to his car and closed his eyes and stayed there until the dawn. He packed his things and left. The only time he fishes there now is during the day with people around.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jun 19, 2000)

Fishing 24 hours straight with no sleep will make you see things....

 :


----------



## fishinrookie (Jan 13, 2003)

Fished Plo last night. A handful of people were there. A few sandwich size throwbacks were c&r (caught and released)(ROCKS). Before I left there was at least 5 or 6 nice size croakers caught and one guy landed a 25in rock. Croackers are on here and soon will be coming in strong.


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

fished plo from wed night to thurs morning, just a few stripers. i caught about 4-5 only two that were of any size, maybe about 28-30". i tried to take pics but they came out blurry and distorted, weird huh  . if there were croakers, i didn't catch any.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

fish-on, now you're a believer huh?


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Yea that blurred picture was a ghost in front of your camra,he was standing next to ya the whole nite.....lol


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Tell you the truth, it's not the ghost that i'm afraid of PLO, it's the darn racoons.. they're vicous...and act like we're not even there. they get as close as to your feet.. and steal all my baits...


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Fred ain't scared of no ghost!*

He went down there ready for war. ....Tightlines










*Coastie Admiral Fish On*


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

I was at the point one nite eating some chicken and droped a part of a leg and before I could throw it away I saw something grab it and run off.... damn racoons scared the P out of me.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I've been lucky enough to have not had the racoon problem. I usually fish the pier but will fish the point on occassion. I actually haven't heard of any ghost stories in a while from PLO but I haven't really fished there too much in recent years. Last year at PAX NAS I swear that something ran past my leg late at night that scared the crap outta me. I assume it was either a fox or a racoon but never saw it.


----------



## sniper (Mar 30, 2004)

*Hmmmm*

Fished PLO from 10am til 9:20pm and not a thang. D*mn, something stinks! Croakers? Can't prove it by me.


----------



## FisHunter (May 1, 2001)

Hey guys, if you were fishing near or on the rip-rap there, the raccoons you are talking about were probably rats. The rip -rap is full of them. If you ever drop any bait down in the rocks I wouldn't reach for it if I were you.


----------



## SurfMan (Jun 4, 2003)

*OK Thats it*

I read that darned link that Anthony put up, and I am NEVER going to PLO again!:jawdrop: Me and spectars do not get along........ or at least I don't think that we do, and I do not aim to find out. 

Rats... One time while fishing at Alexandria Power Plant, we caught a few keeper striper but had no stringer, so we kept the striper right behind us on the ground. We later turned around with our lantersn only to find rats the size of house cats eating our 20"+ catch. Those nasty things come right up to you.. as if to beg for food.
- Surfman


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

FisHunter- this wasn't no rat the racoon came right between my legs into the lite and let me see him and then ran off with his prize.:jawdrop:


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

That's why I'm more likely to fish the pier than the causeway or the Point, just too many freaky things for me to handle. If you ever see anyone just sitting on the rocks and no one else is around, just run away .


----------



## Flounda (Sep 9, 2001)

OK. the reason I told chuckinstuff to initally be careful, is because I experienced something suspicious while camping at PLO Camp site. 2 yrs ago. Yes, yes, a rack mosquitos, rack of rodents ( i guess) and creepy . While sleeping that night with my wife inside the tent, around 4am something either grabbed my legs or crawled around my legs, I woke up immediately and nothing there, couldn't sleep and felt weird, couldn't figured out, meticulously checked the entire tent and nothing, felt sleep back again and my wife while not nothing what happen previously, literaly jumped and woke me up and telling me she felt someone grabbed her from her arm. NO KIDDING!!! The same morning went to the rest room, a flyer showing "haunted stories in PLO" was posted it that Saturday and for Sunday "haunted videos" at the PLO center. I also asked some family members 2 sites apart and told me, one felt something but didn't pay attention, as well something hitting on top of the tent. I decided to talk to ranger and told me that happens occasionally, other commons things are shoots fire, screaming for help, ghosts walking around the light house, ghost crossing the street,etc.

So, I have decided to go camping with some friends and set up some cameras, because I like all this misterious things.

By the way, the pier is safe...I guess, I never felt anything there yet...


----------



## m.j. (Mar 5, 2004)

If anyone is brave enough to fish the pier, it looks like there are large numbers of good-sized croakers in the area.

http://www.co.saint-marys.md.us/fishing/index.asp

May have to test my luck at the end of the week when the weather gets better.


----------



## chuckingstuff (Jul 11, 2000)

*late results*

long holiday weekend - sorry the results post is coming so late. fished the pier from about 9 pm to 3 am (weds-thurs). Saw five nice sized croakers caught on bloods (none on my lines!).

the rest of the night was spent entertaining rockfish. a couple were pulled out over 30" but most were 20-28". The biggest one came with a nice disgusting rash. looked like some kind of flesh eating bacteria. 

all in all a good night for so early in the season. 

-c


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

i believe i caught the rock with that nasty looking lesion? or whatever on its side. who were you with chuckingstuff?


----------



## chuckingstuff (Jul 11, 2000)

fish-on

i was the older guy of the three fishing to your left. sorry, i didn't put two and two together. when you were talking to the guy who was there previously i thought i heard one of you mention pierandsurf. i thought it was the other guy since i had just talked to him about it. Hope i get to see you out there another time.

if you click on the link from one of the previous posts i think there's a picture of that guy - he caught two croaker in your spot. 

which reminds me (i was pretty out of it past 2 am) i totally forgot to mention the bold young racoon.

folks, there's a young '**** scooting around the pier sifting through the trash and picking up leftover bait. someone must've fed the guy because he's got some reckless abandon to him. he waddled right next to us and made himself at home. anyone else have a run in with this critter?


----------

